# What kind of duck was it?



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I was up at Griggs today and and saw a duck that I have not seen before. It was the size of a mallard, and it looked all black. I tryed to get closer and noticed that it looked to be a real dark green almost black. Any one have an idea what it was?


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I see lots of park ducks like that when they cross breed with the domestic types. If it is solid black that is probablly what it is. I have seen some black/mallard crosses that are dark bodied like a black duck with green around the eyes too.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

It was a Black Duck.
Looks like a Mallard Hen with a real dark body.
There is no white on its wings, just the purple area on mid wing.
They have a Olive Drab beak for the most part.
Both Drakes and Hen look the same.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Walleye guy very nice description of a Black Duck. I think OCD is saying it as iridescent so as to make it look green.... What color was the bill? If was the size and shape of a mallard bill and kind of green then Walleye Guy is right otherwise ....there's lots of stuff it could be including a cross breed... Was the bill color grayish/blue? Give us some more clues....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The only thing missing from the description is a picture which would have been there if the "Dead Duck Man", Walleyeguy would have seen it.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

yeah when i read that i thought he meant the head was almost green with the entire body solid black making me think the half breed. If taken the way others described it then it sounds like a black. Bill color and wing color are really needed.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is a photo of the American Black Duck.
Did it kinda look like this one?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Click here to see photos of American Black Ducks.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

First, I did not get a good look at the bill or the wings. The over all shape was that of a mallard. The color looked all black ( black as coal) but when I got a little closer the color shifted to very dark green. The duck was the same color over entire duck. I am going to try to get a picture, if they are still there.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

It was one of the ducks I scared the crap out of by emptying the gun twice at them and the crap blew back on to it .... this has not been one of my better seasons of shooting .... sounds like i need the walleyeguy and woodie to shoot the ducks i put in the dekes


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

duckman said:


> It was one of the ducks I scared the crap out of by emptying the gun twice at them and the crap blew back on to it .... this has not been one of my better seasons of shooting .... sounds like i need the walleyeguy and woodie to shoot the ducks i put in the dekes



you skybusting or waiting till they cup?


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

It was DAffy Duck!!! 
Probably getting ready for the "Duck Season/Rabbit Season" bit with Bugs


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I am teasing folks .... I have not been that bad .... I just have not been able to pick out that second bird... I dont shoot unless I see feet .... My favorites are field and layout hunting ..... goose hunting is a hoot especially when you have that one stupid goose walking in between the dekes "uh the other guys arent moving and they are frozen stiff....think ya out to fly there bird?"... and at the same time your working a string with their landing gear down.... flagging... calling... layout hunting is often a quick pass shooting deal ... they are kinda committed and kind of heading to the end of the string... sometimes they cup up and commit to land but most of the time you just have to take your shots because often the next pass is going to be farther not closer with divers and they will land outside the dekes at the fat end of the set.... been doing this for 30 years .... used to shoot lots better as a kid .... maybe the eyes are going?

who cares I am still passionate about it!


----------

